# Can you make this font??



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2010)

As the topic title says, can you? If not, can you at least teach me how to do it on paint.net.
Apparently, it is a:


			
				kosheh said:
			
		

> It's a double-bolded Arial font with less kerning and the text has been squished some.
> Please if you make it put it in this format:
> CODEA B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
> 
> ...


Could you make it these two shades:




I need it for a translations, CREDIT WILL BE GIVEN.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 20, 2010)

Isn't Zarcon making a font for you?


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Isn't Zarcon making a font for you?


Yeh but he I gave him a message yesterday and he hasnt replied. And im waiting so i hope by doing this, its faster


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 20, 2010)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Yeh but he I gave him a message yesterday and he hasnt replied. And im waiting so i hope by doing this, its faster



Fonts take quite a while to make.
Be patient, with romhacking, you'll need it.

She's very OCD, haha, she made the font for my translation and re-made it three times just to make it perfect.
Don't doubt her, she'll give you the best of her abilities.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 20, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Ill trust her. I saw her previous fonts, they were really good. A mod can lock this thread


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 20, 2010)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Ok Ill trust her. I saw her previous fonts, they were really good. A mod can lock this thread



Just report your post and ask for it to be locked in the description box


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 21, 2010)

Locked by request


----------

